# When are fawns born??



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

My daughter has this thing about seeing some fawns this spring and I am clueless as to when does drop them..

I have access to property up around mt pleasant and was planing on setting in the deer blind...just don't know when to go!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

most of the time i usually dont see them up and moving a lot till sometime in june.


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

Late April through early June with the bulk in May. Whitetails have pretty close to a 6-month gestation period. Some does are bred in late October, most in November, and some in December. You might want to wait until early June to get out in the woods. By then, the fawn will be following mom wherever she goes. They sure are cute, aren't they?

Good luck,
John E.
Ypsi


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

We generally figure a time window of 10days before and 10days after Memorial Day will be when the vast majority of fawns are dropped on our properties in South Central Michigan. 

And, as others said on this thread.....they don't seem to move much until mid-June.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Ditto to what Fairfax said. I believe that peak fawn-dropping is right around Memorial Day. Though it is not unusual to see fawns drop around the 4th of July these days in areas with a poor doe:buck ratio.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

We start to see fawns at about the middle of May and progressively see more as the month moves on.

Your chances of seeing a fawn being born are very slim. I've been a trout fisherman for almost 50 years, stalking streams heavily in May and have never seen a fawn born. I can count a few times when I've come upon a fawn, maybe a week old, laying silently in tall grass/weeds. The doe is always nearby so don't think the youngster has been abandoned and cart him/her off on some sort of a rescue mission.

Where do the does give birth? Wherever they happen to be when the fawn is ready to be born. Mom will merely move off into a somewhat secluded spot where she'll test the wind for any danger (as they always do) and "Voila" a fawn is born. There is no magic fawning grounds that could be pinpointed.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

over by my cottage in mecosta county i see them mid-to-late-april even before may comes around.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

LOL...magic fawning grounds!!

Shes only 4 so just seeing them walking around the woods will surfice for now... Man I don't need to be explaining that to her mother!!


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

That's a good one Whit LMAO

Hey Slammer, An excellent book to read is Whitetail Country. Some of the most amazing photographs of whitetails by Daniel J Cox. The text is by one of the foremost wildlife biologist, John Ozoga.

The photos take the reader through each of the four seasons, with Ozoga detailing the scientific and natural phenomenon of the whitetail.

My favorite part of the book is a sequence of photos showing a doe giving birth while standing up. Probably the best 20 bucks I've spent on a whitetail book! Excellent reading.

Here's some contact info if you can't find it locally.
Northword Press
Box 1360 Minocqua, Wi 54548
1-800-336-5666
Jody


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Avidhunter _
> *That's a good one Whit LMAO
> 
> Hey Slammer, An excellent book to read is Whitetail Country. Some of the most amazing photographs of whitetails by Daniel J Cox. The text is by one of the foremost wildlife biologist, John Ozoga.
> ...


----------

